# Poulan pro chainsaw bogs down



## RyanMcL (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm having issues with a 16" poulan pro chainsaw that keeps bogging down on me. I recently went through and cleaned the gears, bar, chain, and filter and it ran fine before all this. Now when I run it, it will work just fine for about 30 minutes(give or take) then it will bog down when I try to cut anything else. It acts like it's not getting power and it hesitates when I pull the trigger, then the chain barely turns. I can leave it sit for awhile and then it will work fine again. I've tried cleaning it out again and it still does the same thing. 

I have not torn the carb apart yet to check it for dirt. Lines appear to be in good order with no leaks as well.

Any info or suggestions will be appreciated.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Maybe the fuel tank is not venting properly, either the fuel cap or it may have a separate vent to let air in for the gas goine out, when it starts to bog loosen the fuel cap to let air in and then retighten to see what happens. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## Brs11 (Dec 11, 2010)

Sounds like you might have an air leak somewhere.


----------

